# my 125g Oscar tank



## managsd (Jul 20, 2013)

I love this tank, and will love it even more when it's all set up the way I want it.
I have 2 juvenile Oscars named Lola and Nemo, and a young pleco named Tank.

I am keeping it relatively bare so they have lots of swimming room as they grow, but I have put some java moss wedged under the terra cotta pot.
I want to get a better piece of driftwood in there too, but it'll all get there.
A river rock background is in the plans too.

Catherine


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

I LOVE oscars but they get so big and I don't have the room for them . But I love their personalities.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't know Oscars came in such pretty colors! Cool!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

They're beautiful. I had a pair that looked just like the two of them. Got them as juvies too. They're loads of fun.


----------



## managsd (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you all, they are Great, if not filthy, fish that need a ton of filtration LOL.
Great personalities and a lot of fun to feed.

Catherine


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Loves them, I do. 

Congrats  Here's to many happy years with Lola and Nemo!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

My Gargamel and Azrael would be jealous, they are "patiently" waiting for their upgrade... Finances have finally straightened out, now we're waiting for the space to open up....


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Oscars grow FAST so it's great that you started them in a big tank!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Oscars grow FAST so it's great that you started them in a big tank!


Yeah, they can grow an inch a month when theyre young!


----------



## managsd (Jul 20, 2013)

yup, my hope is they continue to allow each other to live peacefully LOL


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to get a pair of oscars or my 125. Gonna get 6 and let the pair form and return the rest. If you want a pair, that is the best way to do it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I love Ocars one of my favorite fish I always drool over them and talk to them at my local fish shop, when no one is looking of course :lol:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Someday I am going to get a 75g and keep an Oscar as a pet. I like the ones that look albino but have black pupils.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I live in the caribbean and never saw for myself but i heard in florida they have oscars swimming in the canals..Even so i saw a video where this man catches a red tiger oscar from a swampy area in florida..Oscars are just one of the invasive species..heard there are ...knife fish..ciclids..oscars...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You've seen grumpy cat, now you've seen grumpy fish.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Here is my current Oscar and the Soon to be Oscar Tanks:


----------

